# New Mod everyone will think is chill



## NismoB14 (Nov 1, 2002)

ok, instead of going out and buying nis knacks stealth corners, you can use the same principal as the projector headlight painting. this mod works best with clear corners. 
1. take the little beasts of
2. put them in the oven for about 15 mins @ 200 degrees
3. pull them apart just like you would with the projectors.
4.take mineral oil(or steel wool works a lot faster) and rub off all the chrome.
5. underneath the chrome is black, you dont even have to paint them.
6. put the razzmattazz back in the oven for about 5 mins @ 200 degrees
7. pull it out and smash that shit back together and you got yourself some black turn signals. I'll try post a pic up in a few days. i painted my halos and did this little mod and it looks hella chill. (Especially if you put leave the amber bulbs in the turn signals, a little JDM touch) late
let me know if anybody wants "extra" help or if you've already done this mod.


----------



## Equivocal (Sep 6, 2002)

SO you painted your projectors black and just left your corners the black thats beneath the chrome? How well does that match up?


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

This sounds pretty good. I might try this when I get some clear corners. Would this work with the stock lights?


----------



## NismoB14 (Nov 1, 2002)

perfect match, i guess you will just have to try it out and see for yourself


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

yeah this is what IM planning to do since the Nis-Knacks is'nt available any more....post pics so we can see..

oh and U didnt mention anything about re-sealing with silicone--I heard they may fog up if U dont...


----------



## Equivocal (Sep 6, 2002)

well. I might just do this tomorrow then. What sucks is I just got clear corners and I looked at them today and they are fogged up. I guess Ive have to open them up also If I decide I like them better then the stealth look.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Hey,
Has anyone gone the Jetta/Golf route with this and painted to match your body color? (Or just lay down some carbon fibre tape to give it that 'carbon fibre' look.)

Seth


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

yea I've been telling people to do this when they ask where to get stealth corners since nis-knacks went out of business. I would have done this about 5 months ago but since I ordered my nis-knacks ones then I'm just gonna wait for them to get here. (long time to ship from hawaii I assume)


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

DAMN IT. I did this a few days ago with my old stock corners. The lense on the stock corners arent that good but i painted them with glossy black paint. I heated them at 375 for 5 minutes and then sealed them up again with silicone and didnt put them in the oven.


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

Teknokid said:


> *DAMN IT. I did this a few days ago with my old stock corners. The lense on the stock corners arent that good but i painted them with glossy black paint. I heated them at 375 for 5 minutes and then sealed them up again with silicone and didnt put them in the oven. *


Do you have pics on how they turned out?


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2003)

That's exactly what I did to mine, they turned out very well I think. You can see a closeup pic at
http://www.importpartsplus.com/?site=member.php3&member_id=2


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

wglenn said:


> *That's exactly what I did to mine, they turned out very well I think. You can see a closeup pic at
> http://www.importpartsplus.com/?site=member.php3&member_id=2 *


Looking good. The first time I saw your car I thought they were the Nis Knacks stealth corners.


----------



## Equivocal (Sep 6, 2002)

I opened up my stockers today. Man It would have been hell trying to get all that chrome off with mineral spirits. I was there for about 10 mins, then I was like screw this. Then I grabbed some sand paper and tried that. That was ok but there are too many little places inside the light to get snaded clean. So before I went to school I just Primed them. Im gonna get some black paint and just spray them. hopefully that will work out fine.


----------



## Zman125 (Oct 3, 2002)

I as well tried using mineral spirits..and they did absolutely nothign..so i then tried some other stuff..and i couldnt' get anything to work right..so i just said screw this..and i put my stock corners back on..My clear corners were already busted..i hit someone and one of them was cracked and missing some of the glass....But i'm ordering a new pair this weekend...and i would like to do this mod..but if one of you out there would be willing to do mine for me..that would be great..i'd give you like 5 bucks to do it..so if anyone is intrested just let me know..that would be great thanks....e-mail is [email protected]


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

G_Funk013 said:


> *This sounds pretty good. I might try this when I get some clear corners. Would this work with the stock lights? *


which brings me to something ive wanted to do.. take my 99 sentra headlamps and add black to them and give them that sports look like the b15 spec V!!!!


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

Zman125 said:


> *I as well tried using mineral spirits..and they did absolutely nothign..so i then tried some other stuff..and i couldnt' get anything to work right..so i just said screw this..and i put my stock corners back on..My clear corners were already busted..i hit someone and one of them was cracked and missing some of the glass....But i'm ordering a new pair this weekend...and i would like to do this mod..but if one of you out there would be willing to do mine for me..that would be great..i'd give you like 5 bucks to do it..so if anyone is intrested just let me know..that would be great thanks....e-mail is [email protected] *


umm.. mine arnt made with glass.. maybe i got a cheep plexiglass or plastic set..?


----------



## 94xe-r (Oct 10, 2002)

not to knock it, cuz it looks good if its done right, but its NOT a new mod, although it does (in your words) "looks chill" 
good luck on everyone tryin it , o and about that 5 bux Zman, u cant even ship them for that ...never the less good luck


----------



## NismoB14 (Nov 1, 2002)

its a new mod on my car isnt it? thats what i intended it to mean when i said new mod(on my car). i wanna see someone bust out the black housing on their stock headlights. that would be hella sick. late


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

I plan to do the black headlight housing soon once i get my projectors.


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

NismoB14 said:


> *its a new mod on my car isnt it? thats what i intended it to mean when i said new mod(on my car). i wanna see someone bust out the black housing on their stock headlights. that would be hella sick. late *


wow.. i actually had to read that 3 times to understand what you were saying!!


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

teckno...u dont have to pull apart the projectors anymore. matrix makes them in black now. ive got some stock corners so i just might pull off the amber part and try the black trick since i have nothin better to do


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

I think he is going to try it on the stock headlights after he get the projectors to replace them.


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

G_Funk013 said:


> *I think he is going to try it on the stock headlights after he get the projectors to replace them. *


You are correct sir.

Now I have to wait for the money to come in to purchase projectors, damn is friday never going to get here.

Sorry to get off topic but if you paint the stock corners black, the lense on the stock corner is kinda hazy when compared to aftermarket corners, so it wont look as good. I suggest you do it to aftermarket corners to get the better lense.


----------

